# Аккордеоны из германии



## yav110455 (11 Янв 2011)

Вечер добрый.Хочу купить себе аккордеон.Недорогой и ненавороченный.На сайтах olx,slando,avito в основном импортный недорогой из Германии.Да и вообще немецкие и итальянские(дорогие).А где инструмент из Франции,скандинавских стран?Понятно,что на кнопочном аккордеоне может из-за различия правых клавиатур.Но вот клавишные аккордеоны...Может подскажите на каком сайте можно посмотреть о недорогом,б/у иструменте?Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## drunf (11 Янв 2011)

Если немецкие дорогие, то лично я не знаю, что вообще можно взять дешевле


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (11 Янв 2011)

Скандинавы своё не очень производят, больше полагаются на Италию ( Пиджини, Церо-Сетте и т. д. ). А вот инструменты из Франции сооовсем не дешёвые.


----------

